# landlord



## islandbeauty (Aug 30, 2009)

deletion


----------



## heyjude (Aug 30, 2009)

First, don't open your door to anyone at 11pm unless it's family or an emergency. That is just inviting trouble.

Secondly, did you sign a contract? If not, I'd get the heck out of there as soon as possible.

Third, your husband needs to tell her in no uncertain terms that he sorry that she and her boyfriend have broken up, but he is a happily married man and that any communication necessary as your landlord can be conducted over the phone, in the mail or through you. He is also not obligated to be her fix it man.

She does not seem like a nice woman. Don't let her ruin your relationship with your husband.

Jude


----------



## LJA (Aug 31, 2009)

_Total _skank.  

Trust me, I'd be letting her know, in no uncertain terms, that her nose is about to be relocated if she doesn't put the girls away around my husband.  You need to put her in her place.  You know when a nasty chick is up to no good.  As women, we all know.  Dont second guess it....

Then your hubby needs to set her straight too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

The skank needs to get a life and get the hell out of yours. I think your hubby needs to tell her to knock it off , asap.

Kitn


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh she i bad news for sure. Does she live close to you? It sounds like you rent the house right next door to her or something?
This woman has no shame, she is a desperado from the sounds of it. What makes her think your dh wants to see her girls and to flash the muffin is just unforgivable. Geez. 
Your instincts are right, she's a total scuzzball. I'm not sure that anything that you could say to her would change her behavious, unfortunately she's one of those women that gets off on chasing another woman's man. In the event that your husband (or anyone elses husband) fell for her attentions, she would toy with them for a couple of weeks and then grow sick and tired of them and discard them like old trash. I gather that's what's happened with the boyfriend. Either that, or he got sick of her flirting with other men like a total trollop.
Don't you leave your husband, he hasn't done anything wrong, correct he may not be as forceful in getting rid of her as you would like, but it's not his fault she is acting like this. And that would be letting her win.
I'd seriously be looking at moving. And documenting all of this behaviour just in case. It's women like that that will shake their tail at anything that moves, and then when someone weakens they're out screaming rape.
This situation is only going to get worse as I see it.
Get out. Give her notice, find somewhere else, move on.
Done.


----------



## pops1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree with Kitn,what a horrible woman.
I have never met a women like that, let alone one that is your landlady.
You need to have a real deep and meaningful talk with that husband  of yours ,the only way she is going to stop is if he tells her he just isn't interested.My husband would run a mile but some men would find the attention flattering and not see the consequences of not stopping it before it goes further.
Good Luck ,don't leave your husband over it ,with a piranha like that he wouldn't stand a chance on his own.


----------



## islandbeauty (Aug 31, 2009)

deleted


----------



## islandbeauty (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## islandbeauty (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## islandbeauty (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## islandbeauty (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Healinya (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, he could just be a 'dumb guy' lol and doesn't even realize it's going on half the time - or he likes the attention... either way, you should point out what you see and tell him he needs to stop feeding it.

Then..... and this is the part where I would get in trouble if I were you.... you need to tell this flirty neighbor that you understand how she needs the constant attention from men, but your husband isn't the guy to get it from. Tell her that you thought playing stupid would make her go away, but now realize she needs a babysitter when around boys (I'm mean, but I would even go as low to ask her where her father was when she was growing up)

My husband is a cutie.... I've gotten in a few faces before lol. I cut them off at the knees the second I hear "Oh, I love that tattoo - pull your sleeve up so I can see it all" pssh.. 

The question "why are you flirting with my husband?" in just the right no nonsense tone, will usually shut up anyone. good luck.

By the way - I trust my husband... I'm not even a jealous person... what would frued call it - the id?


----------



## Healinya (Aug 31, 2009)

[/quote]  she says that she just has a flirty personality and it means nothing, but i don't believe that  for one second [/quote]

ok... so then you can grab her butt and say you have a flirty personality and it means nothing.. start twilrling her hair while she's talking to your husband lol


----------



## raine (Aug 31, 2009)

So a skank! You need to set her straight now!  You dh sounds like he  enjoys the attention a bit, not that he's thinking of taking her up on it but he really needs to set her straight as well.  
Marriage can be hard enough, you don't need this skank and just get out of the place.


----------



## islandbeauty (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## islandbeauty (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## islandbeauty (Aug 31, 2009)

deleted


----------



## pops1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good Luck with dealing with the problem ,just don't let her get you down too much.


----------



## islandbeauty (Aug 31, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 1, 2009)

I think I would have to be ugly about it. I would have to say things in front of everyone like "sweetie, I can seee your boob & so can everyone else". I would also say things at other times too, maybe if she is in her yard w/ the mailman I might holler "Don't come back over tonight if you can't keep your boobs in your shirt, don't no one wanna see that again, didn't want to see it the 1st time" and then laugh like its just a joke. Shame her....

Sounds like you need to move & hubby needs to man up. He may not even realise it is going on though. He may just think she is tacky/trashy but not  be adding 2 plus 2 and coming up w/ 4... men can be oblivious to that sort of thing.


----------



## islandbeauty (Sep 1, 2009)

deletion


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 2, 2009)

You need to get out of there.It can only end badly.She will eventually get pissed that yr hubby isn't playing her game,& she will turn NASTY.She has intimidated/threatened you by implying she can be a bitch when she wants,she isn't allowing you free enjoyment of your home,& she's stalking.She knows FULL WELL you'll be hesitant to call her on anything because she's your landlord,so she's also abusing a position of power.Document EVERYTHING,because unfortunately you'll probably need it down the track.
Don't take it out on your man.Your Landcreature is a predatory bitch(on heat by the sounds of it!)-By what you say he doesn't know how to handle the unwanted attention,& feels really uncomfortable about it himself...Men tend to enjoy the attention at first,then it makes them squirm,but they don't know how to extricate themselves without offence. And they feel guilty about liking it in the first place,so get defensive when fronted on it!Poor silly ego-driven creatures that they are! lol.


----------



## islandbeauty (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## wonderland (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: landlord or skank?*



			
				islandbeauty said:
			
		

> she kept raising up her shirt real high, high enough for her breasts to show and she kept doing this repeatedly



why didn't he put a stop to that when she raised her shirt the first time?  you're a better woman than me because i would have went out there and knocked the piss out of both of them.  her for doing it and him for not stopping it right off the bat! 



> she also waits until it's about 11:00pm to come by and talk to my husband, not only this but she decides that she wants to sit on the ground in front of my husband and spread her legs far apart



again, i'd be knocking the piss out of both of them.  he should have sent her straight off when she showed up that late.  rent talk or not.  and i agree with another poster, she would use the phone or mail from now on.


----------

